# successfully fostered a litter of 9 :)



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok so my piebald siamese gave birth 4 days ago now. everything was going great untill yesterday she stopped feeding them. they had no milk bellies and were very hungry. alll she kept doin was burrying them.

dilemma struck......i tried hand feeding one of the babies but it was unsuccessfull so i turnt to fostering.

the only doe i had with babies was patches 2 with her litter of 11 who are 3 weeks old.

i thought it was a long shot that she would take on 4 day old babies 

so i took out her 11 babies and placed the litter of 9, 4 day old pinkies in her bed. who were getting very cold and weak

to my amazement she started cleaning them all up, fed them straight away and built a nest.

      

so i now have 9 very happy and full pink wrigglers in the nest.

she has been absolutely great with them

Fair play she is one amazing mouse


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

That's fantastic- Congrats!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thankyou im so please. she has made a huge bed and only pops out foor food every now and then, and then goes straight back in


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

what has happened to the litter of 3 week olds?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i have got them in a seperate cage. They are eating hard food and drinking water from the bottle but i am also giving them bread soaked in kitten milk.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Yay! I love a happy ending!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks me 2 im verry chuffed


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

beautiful, take spesh care of that mama, feeding bubs for 6 weeks straight is quite a feat


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

What a heartwarming story :love1


----------

